# Breeders in northern ireland



## Susijo (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi can anyone recommend a breeder in Northern Ireland or know where I could even get an older cockapoo?
Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, I cannot recommend a breeder but look at this thread...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/archive/index.php/t-12534.html

My first cockapoo Lola came from a bad breeder so I wouldn't recommend, as far as I know they are no longer breeding cockapoos anyway. Nina my new puppy came from an absolutely amazing home breeder but unfortunately they aren't planning any further litters.

Good luck! Hopefully the thread link above will help!


----------



## Susijo (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for this Ruth. It is hard to know whether to just go for a first generation or if it is better to get one from a second generation. I have a cocker spaniel and love the breed, just don't like the casting!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, not sure if you have already seen it but this website (by one of the members on here) has great informations about coat types, the different crosses, colours etc. definitely worth a read, if you can avoid the distraction of her puppy pics!!

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/cockapoo-breed-coats/breed-information/


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Generations don't really matter, find a good breeder and they will advise which pup is likely to be the lowest shedding. Second generation has the potential to produce a couple of smoother coats which favour the cocker and may shed. Concentrate on finding a really good breeder then choose a pup with the curliest coat if you want a low shedder. If you go for a curlier coat, there is less chance of shedding. Mind you, my dog Lola favours the cocker coat but doesn't moult. I think she's the exception to the rule though. 

There are very few really good cockapoo breeders in NI so just concentrate on finding a breeder. I think the coat type can be seen by about 5 weeks to give a good idea anyway. Though with crossbreeds this can still change in to adulthood.


----------

